# Phaze ppi butler td1500



## Krisfromtampa (Aug 6, 2012)

I just received my butler amp in the mail and unfortunately it isn't in one piece but many glass pieces. The tubes are sovtek 5881/6l6wgc. They can be bought for under 30 dollars. The problem is they looked like they are soldered in abd I am in no way shape or form qualified to be attempting anything that has to do with repairing electronics. So any ideas on how to replace them. Second question I see so many tube choices and these are claimed to be sturdy mid grade tubes. Is there high grade tubes that can be used in place of the original tubes? Hope someone can help me thank you in advance to anyone that does I will post a picture.


----------



## JCoffey (Feb 8, 2008)

Not sure about better tubes, but if you take it to an old TV repair shop around your area, they should be able to swap them out pretty quick and easy, because they are soldered. You can always email B.K. off his website and he could possibly point you in the right direction for better tubes, he's replied to me before on issues with one of mine, but it may take a little while because he is pretty busy. (yes I know this is an old post but since no one has commented....)


----------

